# Your invitation is expiring



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Please help!

I have received invitation on 1 November and lodged application on 2 December, payed for the fees, uploaded all the documents. When i login with TRN here

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

there is a list of all the documents that i uploded and status is in progress.

After i payed the fees, i received an email with subject: "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" and 2 pdf files:

IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf

IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf

What is this all about?!?!?!?!?!?

Please help!!!!





Here is a message that i received in Skill Select today



> 12 Dec 2012
> Dear...
> Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
> This letter refers to the invitation you received on 01 Nov 2012 for:
> ...


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

> 12 Dec 2012
> Dear...
> Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
> This letter refers to the invitation you received on 01 Nov 2012 for:
> ...


Calm down bro, it's just an automated system notification. It's self explanatory as well. You've already lodged an application, so the EOI is useless now.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you sure? 

Has anyone else received this?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

That's really odd. I haven't heard of anyone who received such a message even though the application has been lodged.
I agree that it's probably just a system thing and you should be fine, but just to have peace of mind you might want to give DIAC a quick call...


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> That's really odd. I haven't heard of anyone who received such a message even though the application has been lodged.
> I agree that it's probably just a system thing and you should be fine, but just to have peace of mind you might want to give DIAC a quick call...


Can you please give me a full number if you know because in the application summary is says 131 881


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

paralax said:


> Can you please give me a full number if you know because in the application summary is says 131 881


Try 0061 1300 364 613 (option 2)


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much Anne.

Do you think it is strange that i received an acknowledgement email almost immediately after paying the fees?

How does acknowledgement email even look like, does it fit the description that i wrote in the first message of this thread?

I am starting to doubt everything now...

What happened with your EOI after you lodged the application?

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

paralax said:


> Thank you very much Anne.
> 
> Do you think it is strange that i received an acknowledgement email almost immediately after paying the fees?
> 
> ...


You definitely lodged a valid application; you can only reach the screen where you attach all documents if you lodged & paid. And yes, the email you got sounds like the acknowledgement. It usually takes between 1 and 7 days to get it.
Again, I really don't think you have anything to worry about. You applied and paid. Nonetheless, to stop going crazy about it, just call DIAC to confirm.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for your responses and words of encouragement, you rock 

I will call them tomorrow.

Kind regards


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

As soon as you lodge ur visa application ur EOI gets suspended. Mine did. Seems like a system issue for u.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

My EOI was never suspended, the Skillselect account always showed "Invited" until the day the visa got granted.

I also received a letter that my EOI will expire soon, but i did not worry too much as i had the acknowledgement letter, made the payments and were in process having my health check done as well. How could i do all these things and same time my EOI would expire? 

If you did not receive acknowledgement letter and/or did not make the visa application payment successfully, then one should worry.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear AnneChristina,
I have lodged the application on Dec. 7. But did not receive any acknoledgemet yet. I have paid the fees. I haven't uploaded all the documents but most of it. And when I logon to skillselect, I get a screen to attach all the documents. Does that mean, I have lodged lodged the application successfully?
Now I am on vacation in India and when I get back to switzerland, my two months invitaion period will be over. So I want to be sure.
Thanks, Sleepyeyes.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> I have lodged the application on Dec. 7. But did not receive any acknoledgemet yet. I have paid the fees. I haven't uploaded all the documents but most of it. And when I logon to skillselect, I get a screen to attach all the documents. Does that mean, I have lodged lodged the application successfully?
> Now I am on vacation in India and when I get back to switzerland, my two months invitaion period will be over. So I want to be sure.
> Thanks, Sleepyeyes.


well - about your quesN - anne should be replying.
But I have a question for you - you are from Switz and you are on vacation in India?
Where exactly are you spending your vacation.. its generally the other way round so was curious


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> I have lodged the application on Dec. 7. But did not receive any acknoledgemet yet. I have paid the fees. I haven't uploaded all the documents but most of it. And when I logon to skillselect, I get a screen to attach all the documents. Does that mean, I have lodged lodged the application successfully?
> Now I am on vacation in India and when I get back to switzerland, my two months invitaion period will be over. So I want to be sure.
> Thanks, Sleepyeyes.


Yes, you have definitely lodged a valid application. Enjoy your vacation


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses and this forum.

Faith in humanity restored


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

superm said:


> well - about your quesN - anne should be replying.
> But I have a question for you - you are from Switz and you are on vacation in India?
> Where exactly are you spending your vacation.. its generally the other way round so was curious


Hi I am an Indian living in Switzerland. After longs years of living in a cold continent, now looking for a warmer one.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I have submitted my application on 8dec and today 17 dec. but no acknedgement mail yet. Should I worry?
Sleepyeyes


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sleepyeyes, 

I cannot find the source to quote right now but I distinctly remember that it can take up to 10 days for the ACK to be issued. You might want to call DIAC if you don't get a mail tomorrow. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I also do have problem of "apply visa" still there in eoi even after lodging visa (fees paid + some docs submitted).
I found a contact us form on skillselect - have submitted my query there. Lets see..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi I am an Indian living in Switzerland. After longs years of living in a cold continent, now looking for a warmer one.


njoy mate..


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

I forgot to post. I called a couple of days ago number provided by Anne (thanks ) and they told me that it is their mistake and not to worry and that they will contact me in a couple of weeks 

Cheers


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi sleepyeyes,
> 
> I cannot find the source to quote right now but I distinctly remember that it can take up to 10 days for the ACK to be issued. You might want to call DIAC if you don't get a mail tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that it is 10 WORKING days


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi paralax, 

and right you are! I got the acknowledgement on the same day, so I just skimmed the information about issuing times for the email .


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Great, I'm glad! Wish you all the best


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Similar issue!!!


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

It's not an issue, I received the same message today when I've already lodged a VISA and got confirmation.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

I called diac (thanks Anne ) and they confirmed that it is a system bug. Couple of days later i received correspondence that it is a system bug and that it is corrected. I cannot see Apply Visa button anymore and status is Lodged, so everything is ok now. Thanks everyone


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the issue is resolved. Because i just lodged the visa and got acknowledgment nothing crazy....


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

I lodged the application on Dec-18, got ack immediately, uploded most of the docs required. Yet the link to launch visa through skillselect is still enabled and got the warning email yesterday.
So far not much worried, plan to call DIAC before my EOI expires on Jan-15 in case I still have no CO.


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

paralax said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Has anyone else received this?
> 
> Thanks for the reply



Hi paralax!
ME too i received the same -- really exact message from my EOI dated Dec 12, 2012.
Wait for 10 days until you finally receive another correspondence -- meaning change of status from INVITED to LODGED (hopefully!).
Relax friend..


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

permutation said:


> I lodged the application on Dec-18, got ack immediately, uploded most of the docs required. Yet the link to launch visa through skillselect is still enabled and got the warning email yesterday.
> So far not much worried, plan to call DIAC before my EOI expires on Jan-15 in case I still have no CO.


Hi permutation!
My status already went from INVITED to LODGED since Dec 21, 2012 (upon receiving 2 correspondence that my EOI has been suspended).
My worry now is that my EOI will be expiring tomorrow Dec 31, 2012 and I am not yet receiving any information of CO allocation to this moment. 
HOw soon can I receive any updates if my visa 189 has been granted or refused?

I'm really on a panic mode right now.
Thanks a lot.

/pretty11


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

pretty11 said:


> Hi permutation!
> My status already went from INVITED to LODGED since Dec 21, 2012 (upon receiving 2 correspondence that my EOI has been suspended).
> My worry now is that my EOI will be expiring tomorrow Dec 31, 2012 and I am not yet receiving any information of CO allocation to this moment.
> HOw soon can I receive any updates if my visa 189 has been granted or refused?
> ...


Nothing to worry about. Please note the following:
1. Acknowledgement of valid application is received by you anything from immediately after submitting application to 10 days later.

2. As long as lodged visa (paid fees) there is nothing to worry about.

3. Allocation of CO currently takes about 5 weeks from date of lodging visa.

4. You will only receive information on whether you have been granted a visa or not after CO has reviewed all Docs, PCC and Meds. This takes anywhere from 8 weeks to 1year from time of lodging application. 

Be patient and all the best.


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Nothing to worry about. Please note the following:
> 1. Acknowledgement of valid application is received by you anything from immediately after submitting application to 10 days later.
> 
> 2. As long as lodged visa (paid fees) there is nothing to worry about.
> ...


Hi Tenten!
I felt so relieved aftr reading your response.
All i have to do now is wait.
Pray hard 

i'll let u know of the progress.
Happy new year!

Thank u.


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

pretty11 said:


> Hi Tenten!
> I felt so relieved aftr reading your response.
> All i have to do now is wait.
> Pray hard
> ...



Hi Tenten!

I hope you could provide me your thoughts about this...
Would there be a problem if i was able to arrange my Medical Exam w/o waiting for CO?
I lodged my visa last Dec 9 and rcvd acknowldgmnt as well..
THen i printed the referral letter under eHealth on Dec 12 and had my medical exams on Dec 13.
Then on Dec 21 (after 10 working days) correspondence was received as "EOI has been suspended".

will my med results be refused?
im on my 3rd week waiting for CO now..

thanks a lot.
/pretty11


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

You should be fine in my opinnion. I did my health check before co assignment as well.


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

piri said:


> You should be fine in my opinnion. I did my health check before co assignment as well.



Hi piri,
Really? If dat wud b d case so maybe there's nothing to worry about at this point.
If i may ask, can i also prepare (meaning get fr reqd institution) my PCC while waiting for CO?

Others are waiting for CO for mor than 5wks.. :-(

Thank u.


----------



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

*Your SkillSelect EOI is expiring - What to DO*

Hi,

I really need some help here.
I received an automated email through Skill Select warning that my EOI is expiring.
I took a long time getting some docs and now I have 1 month to get an ACS assessment and submit EOI and wait for invitation.

Should I do that ? Or is it EOI going to expire and not be able to wait for invitation ?
Can I submit another EOI and get 2 more years ? 

Help me please!
Thanks in advance

PS: I should say that I searched for documentation on this in Immi.Gov.AU and found no answer for this.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi paralax,

I am experiencing the same problem as yours now. I have filed a visa application and paid the application fee already. I received acknowledgement letter also. But got the same message from Skillselect that my invitation is expiring. My Skillselect status is still "Invited". My immi accont status is "In Progress". I tried calling 00611300364613 but can't connect. I am from the Philippines. What can I do? Please help


----------

